# advice on how to setup a pulley backdrop setup?



## GerryDavid (Jun 25, 2012)

I finally got around to watching the Kirk Voclain dvd set and in the first disk he has this awesome backdrop setup.  He lowers a 2x2x10' wood post from lowes with hooks on it, attaches teh backdrop with slits he made in the background that keeps the background tight, then uses a pulley system to raise it up.  The only problem is the pulley system isnt shown on the dvd.

is this something that is easily made?  I dislike how my studio backgrounds are setup and this would make things a lot easier for me!  I can stop using a step ladder in front of the clients to work on the drops!  

im searching google but im lousy at finding the right search terms for this sort of thing.

in the video he had 3 pieces of rope going up, and the thing didnt sway back and forth much.


----------

